# High Red Eastern Box Turtle



## terryo (May 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a high red Eastern Box turtle...male. Anyone know of any or have one for sale...thanks


----------



## Kristina (May 28, 2010)

Hey Terry, there are some on Faunaclassifieds right now... I'll go find you a link 

Never mind... you found it lol.


----------



## terryo (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Kristina. I got scammed once, and am a little hesitant with someone I don't know. That's why I wanted to see if anyone on here knew of any. I'm almost finished with my boxie garden, and it's kind of big so..........LOL I have Lil' Chewy who is exceptional looking, and would have liked to keep some high color ones.


----------



## Kristina (May 28, 2010)

I remember, and I don't blame you one bit. 

The girl selling the little 2006 Eastern on Fauna (ALLIN1, Shelby Perkins) is who I bought my baby muds and cooter from. They were very nice turtles, and I would recommend her. 

Good luck!

Well, I guess it is a female, but it is a really good price...

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180290

I mean, if that pen is really that huge and everything....


----------

